# Lombard Log Hauler



## RonGinger (Sep 29, 2010)

Two weeks ago I ran the Lombard at Owls Head Transportation Museum in Maine

 I have now posted a small video to Youtube, 
"http://www.youtube.com/v/hPJkkH3ELAA"

The machine is owned by the family of the late Harry Crooker, a big contractor in Topsham Maine. He had a major restoration done over several years. He was very proud that the wood work was original and never restored. The damn thing is full of bent over nails and big splinters and gloves are required.

The restoration included a new casting for one cylinder. The boiler was repaired, but is mostly original, which is really amazing for such an old machine. It does carry a code stamp and has been inspected. 

The family has put it on loan to the Owls Head transportation museum, which is mostly an airplane and car museum, so they really dont know much about steam. They have hired Brian Fanslau, the engineer from the Boothbay Railway to operate and maintain the Lombard.

We ran it last summer, and in February. There was no snow in February so it ran then on its front rubber tires.

Its a beast to steer, the tracks are on the same axle so you have to force it to turn.

I think this machine really NEEDS to be modeled.

A fun day.

ron ginger


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 29, 2010)

Now that looks like something the Beverly Hillbillies rode into town on. Must have been fun. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Sep 29, 2010)

Ron,
Nice vidio. I saw one of the Pheonex versions of the steam log hauler in WI with a set of vertical twin cylinder engines so each track was seperately powered.

The driver was the most dangerous job and the higest paid member of the crew. At least that one has a dog house for the driver a lot of them only had a wood box for a seat.

Dan


----------



## Bernd (Sep 29, 2010)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago I ran the Lombard at Owls Head Transportation Museum in Maine
> 
> I think this machine really NEEDS to be modeled.
> 
> ...



I second that. A model should be built. Are there any plans that you know of or would this be a build as you go project or perhaps parts from a steam engine model company?

The tracks would seem to be the only hard part in a larger working model.

Bernd


----------



## Allen (Sep 30, 2010)

Not Live steam, but I have a 1/24 model in the works.... It's just waiting for winter, when I can't do other stuff, to come again.

I found this on feebay






I had a 50c flea market toy crawler that volunteered it's drive














A Lombard link:
http://www.umit.maine.edu/~herbert.crosby/lombard2/Machine%20specifications.htm


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 1, 2010)

_Live Steam Magazine_ ran a multiple part article on the Lombards, in the 1970's IIRC. This was all a documentary of the prototype, no modeling information as I recall.


----------

